# Atomwaffen, -tests, -simulationen, Geostrategische Konzepte und Terroristen



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2009)

Im Newsthread zum neuesten Supercomputer des US-Militärs bahnt sich ein Diskussion irgendwo zwischen Kaltem Krieg, Nuklearer Aufrüstung der USA und der Psyche von Terroristen an - die hier viel besser hinpasst.

Los gehts.


----------



## Demcy (4. Februar 2009)

Mein Statement hab ich zwar schon abgegeben aber ich wiedehole meine meinung gerne .
Ich halte es für nicht für nötig einen Superrechner zu erschaffen der die oben genannten aufgaben zu erfüllen hat.

Klar es muss eine Judikative überwachung geben aber es darf nicht sein das Atomwaffen die exekutive darstellen ... Also brauch man deren funktion und so weiter auch nicht bin ins detail simulieren. 

Und ich muss zugeben vieles was schon im newsthreat von meiner "gegenseite" gesagt wurde hat auch hand und fuss aber ich kann mich dem nicht beugen ... das ist gegen meine überzeugung .

und nun bashed mich wieder nieder weil ich in einer blümchenwelt lebe


----------



## msix38 (4. Februar 2009)

Schwachfug, so ein Blödsinn...und das bei unser heutigen Finanz und Wirtschaftskrise.


----------



## sega1 (4. Februar 2009)

Dazu fällt mir nur der Spruch von Albert Einstein ein:* Ich weiß nicht mit welchen Waffen der Dritte Weltkrieg geführt wird, aber ich weiß wie der Viert Weltkrieg geführt wird: Mit Stöcken und Steinen.*

Dann gibt's auch keine Computer mehr die man zur Berechnung des Einschlagwinkels der Keule oder der Flugbahn der Steine benutzen könnte. 

Sowohl die USA als auch Russland haben auch ohne Nuklearwaffen die Möglichkeit die Welt zu zerstören, dauert eben etwas länger, aber möglich ist es allemal... falls vorher nicht schon der Klimawandel oder eine Seuche für den Untergang der Menschen sorgt...


----------



## Lassreden (4. Februar 2009)

Hmm... ich glaub bei der Nächsten Tyranei sind wir richtig arme schweine als gesellschaft wir werden Spioniert aus gelauscht Privatfähre ist dann ein Fremdwort .

Ob wohl selbst heute schon werden unsere PC ausspioniert und Gelauscht und unsere Emails gelesen "Terroristen Bekämpfung" oder wie die Bahn sagt "Koruption" vorzubeugen


----------



## DanielX (4. Februar 2009)

Also Supercomputer zu bauen ist schonmal kein Schwachsinn für mich.

Jedoch wäre es mir auch lieber wenn die Rechenkapazitäten nicht für Waffenforschungen sondern für Medezinischeforschung etc. einsetzen würde.

Denn mal ehrlich wofür sollte man noch Waffen entwickeln verbessern wenn wir schon unseren ganzen Planeten vernichten können?

Und für die Leute die sagen Stromverschwendung denen sei gesagt das es der Energieeffizenteste Supercomputer wird. (3050 Rechenschritten pro Watt)

Für Leute die denken damit könnte man auch spionieren, brauchen die nicht haben die schon. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Gast20150401 (4. Februar 2009)

Schön,ein Superrechner.....der wird aber die Psyche von terroristen nicht vorrausberechnen können.Terroristen glauben nicht das die Welt real ist,der Rechner schon.
Auch führen sie ihren Auftrag ,so wirds wohl bei denen genannt,aus um frei zu sein. Wie will der Rechner eine Unbekannte berechnen,wo selbst das BKA die Augen gerne verschließt,weil sie blind den falschen oder unfähigen Psychologen vertrauen?? Ja,Terroristen sind eine eindeutige Gefahr,aber so werden die mit Sicherheit denen nicht beikommen.Lediglich die Auswirkungen derer Kriminalität können die mit dem Rechner berechnen,wenn es denn kracht,.......lachhaft.

*Zumal bei den Terroristen die Personen die dahinter stehen und das Verhalten,die bereitschaft zur Kriminalität zu fördern die größere Gefahr sind.*


----------



## kotg (4. Februar 2009)

Für mich totaler Quatsch nen Supercomputer zu bauen um Atomwaffen Simulationen durchzuführen, ich mein sitzen die dann vorm Schirm und geilen sich daran auf wieviele Planeten sie aufeinmal vernichten könnten?

Wenn die 1. Atombombe in der Luft ist wird es sicher nicht bei der Einen bleiben und was nützen dann solche Tests...


----------



## Flummy (4. Februar 2009)

Stimmt die Erde können wir schon vernichten.
Aber das reicht wohl noch nicht.


----------



## Gast20150401 (4. Februar 2009)

Flummy schrieb:


> Stimmt die Erde können wir schon vernichten.
> Aber das reicht wohl noch nicht.



Naja,die wollen sich vorher dran hochziehen,im Ernstfall kriegense das ja nicht mit.


----------



## msix38 (4. Februar 2009)

Flummy schrieb:


> Stimmt die Erde können wir schon vernichten.
> Aber das reicht wohl noch nicht.



Mehr als das kann die Menschheit eh nicht


----------



## Sash (4. Februar 2009)

skynet läßt grüßen.. fehlt ja nicht mehr viel..


----------



## BigBubby (4. Februar 2009)

Edit: Wie wäre es das durchlesen des anderen Threads als voraussetzung zu nehmen, um hier zu posten. Vielleicht auch etwas deutlich hervorheben, dass wir shcon etwas weiter sind. die ganzen flame posts die jetzt kamen nerven schon wieder derbst...
Die letzten 5-10 post fände ich übrigens auch praktisch, da ich ungerne eine diskussion so ausienandergerissen habe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Denn mal ehrlich wofür sollte man noch Waffen entwickeln verbessern wenn wir schon unseren ganzen Planeten vernichten können?



Denn Militärs ging es in letzter Zeit vor allem darum, Waffen zu entwickeln, die eben nicht den ganzen Planeten vernichten - sondern nur den Teil, der dem Gegner gehört. :$
(und das ganze bitte möglichst klein und kompakt, damit man schnell, einfach und ohne Vorwarnung zuschlagen kann...)


----------



## DanielX (4. Februar 2009)

@ruyven_macaran

OK ich weiß was du meinst punktgenaue Massenvernichtung.

Wie war das nochmal mit einer Neutronenbombe, du wirfst sie ab alle Lebewesen sterben aber es gibt kaum physische Schäden und man kann einfach einmaschieren und besetzen?

Aber wie gesagt besser mal die Rechenleistung für Alternativeenergie oder Medezin einsetzen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Sash (4. Februar 2009)

jo das ist die neutronenbombe. die gesamte nukleare leistung wird direkt in hitzeenergie umgesetzt, es gibt kaum schäden an gebäuden usw, und zudem kann man das gebiet direkt eine woche später wieder betreten, und 3mon später sogar wieder obst/gemüse anbauen. keine strahlung mehr... sauberste lösung wenn man sich iran, nord korea oder so entledigen möchte.


----------



## DanielX (4. Februar 2009)

@Sash

Klingt krass aber Recht hast du leider.

MfG DanielX


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2009)

Nö, ich meine Mini-Nukes, atomare Bunker-Buster, -minen, -torpedos, -granaten,... - alle formen von taktischen Nuklearwaffen:
Stark genug, um zielgenau Stellungen des Feindes zu vernichten, aber noch so klein, dass einem nicht zwangsläufig Massenvernichtung vorgeworfen wird. So klein, dass man hoffen kann, dass es keinen großen atomaren Gegenschlag geben wird. 
(und genau das macht die Dinger imho auch so extrem gefährlich)

"Neutronenbomben" sind dagegen eher Urban Legend:
Die realen Gegenstücke für die Phantasien einiger Leute haben immer noch eine Sprengkraft von ettliche Kilotonnen und intensive Neutronenstrahlung ist der wirkungsvollste Ansatz, wenn man in großem Maße radioaktive Isotope erzeugen und damit die ganze Gegend für lange Zeit unbenutzbar machen will.
Mit einmarschieren ist da nichts, Neutronenbomben wurden entwickelt, um konventionelle Panzerung zu umgehen. (Stahlpanzerung schützt ganz gut vor Druck- und Hitzewellen und die Strahlung einer konventionellen Atombombe, die die Besatzung direkt schädigen könnte, ist vergleichsweise gering - eine Neutronenbombe erreicht da mit der gleichen Menge spaltbaren Materials einen rund 50% größeren Wirkungsradius gegen alle Ziele, die nicht explizit gegen Strahlung geschützt sind)

Edit:
Und das mit der Wärme ist genua verkehrt herum: Maximale Wärmeentwicklung richtet massive Schäden an der Infrastruktur an und ist deswegen das Ziel einer normalen Nuklerwaffe, also gerade das Gegenteil einer Neutronenbombe.


----------



## Harlekin (4. Februar 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> jo das ist die neutronenbombe. die gesamte nukleare leistung wird direkt in hitzeenergie umgesetzt, es gibt kaum schäden an gebäuden usw, und zudem kann man das gebiet direkt eine woche später wieder betreten, und 3mon später sogar wieder obst/gemüse anbauen. keine strahlung mehr... sauberste lösung wenn man sich iran, nord korea oder so entledigen möchte.


hab mal gerade bei Wikipedia nachgelesen, und nach dem stimmts nicht so richtig, was du sagst.


----------



## axel25 (6. Februar 2009)

Warum braucht man Atomwaffen???

Ich halte Plasma und heißes Gas, das in einen geschlossen Körper befördert wird, viel effektiver

Ansonsten ist die Atomwissenschaft zur Energiegewinnung gut. Aber ansonsten

ABer Neutonenbomben, das hat was für sich


----------



## BigBubby (7. Februar 2009)

axel25 schrieb:


> Ich halte Plasma und heißes Gas, das in einen geschlossen Körper befördert wird, viel effektiver



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die Erde zwar ein geschlossener Körper ist (im weitesten sinne), aber nicht ein land oder eine stadt?


----------



## Sash (7. Februar 2009)

Harlekin schrieb:


> hab mal gerade bei Wikipedia nachgelesen, und nach dem stimmts nicht so richtig, was du sagst.


 
naja man muß immer davon ausgehen das es größere schäden an gebäuden gibt, den sie hat immer noch eine sprengkraft von mehreren kilotonnen tnt. dennoch ist dieser schaden geringer als wie der einer wasserstoffbombe..
gut alternative zur atombombe wäre da noch eine aerosolbombe, oder auch vakuumbombe genannt. aber auch schweine teuer und verdammt groß/schwer.


----------



## BigBubby (7. Februar 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> naja man muß immer davon ausgehen das es größere schäden an gebäuden gibt, den sie hat immer noch eine sprengkraft von mehreren kilotonnen tnt. dennoch ist dieser schaden geringer als wie der einer wasserstoffbombe..



Wasserstoffbomben sind ja auch wieder der krasse gegenteil. die sind idr im Megatonnenbereich. also das 1000fache stärker.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2009)

Und Aerosolbomben sind das dritte Gegenteil - primitiv, eigentlich sonderlich teuer aber brauchen verdammt viel Brennstoff, um Sinn zu machen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. Februar 2009)

kotg schrieb:


> Wenn die 1. Atombombe in der Luft ist wird es sicher nicht bei der Einen bleiben und was nützen dann solche Tests...



Hiroshima und Nagasaki vergessen? 

...und die unzähligen, realen Tests davor und danach?


----------



## 1821984 (10. Februar 2009)

Atomwaffen und sonstiges sind in spielen vielleicht ganz cool aber reel gesehen völliger schwachsinn. Sie sind erfunden worden um uns selbst auszulöschen. Die menschheit ist nunmal verdammt dazu sich selbst zu zerstören!!! es ist nur eine frage der zeit. Wir können froh sein das wir im 21 Jahrhundert ankommen durften. Ich glaube, dass im 25 Jahrhundert keiner mehr da ist und die evolution von vorne anfängt wenn unser Planet sich nicht schon früher währt. Anzeichen sind ja da.


----------



## BigBubby (10. Februar 2009)

1821984
das glaube ich nicht.
Jeder Mensch hängt viel zu sehr an seinen leben, als dass er es waagen würde andere so weit zu reizen alle zu killen.

Wenn der Planet nicht aufgibt, wird es die menschen auch noch im 31Jahrhunder geben.
Entweder killt der Planet uns oder wir überleben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2009)

1821984 schrieb:


> Wir können froh sein das wir im 21 Jahrhundert ankommen durften. Ich glaube, dass im 25 Jahrhundert keiner mehr da ist und die evolution von vorne anfängt wenn unser Planet sich nicht schon früher währt. Anzeichen sind ja da.



In the year 2525
when men is still alive
...
düdeldü



BigBubby schrieb:


> 1821984
> das glaube ich nicht.
> Jeder Mensch hängt viel zu sehr an seinen leben, als dass er es waagen würde andere so weit zu reizen alle zu killen.



Allein in Deutschland gibt es jedes Jahr rund 10000 Leute, die das anders sehen -und so wenig an ihrem Leben hängen, dass sie es abgeben- und weiter 2,8 Millionen sind zu blöd, ihren eigenen Haushalt unbeschadet zu überstehen. Ich weiß zwar nicht, wieviele von letztere auch noch einen mangel an ethischen Werten und einen Hass auf andere Nationen haben/entwickeln können, aber wenn man das auf die ganze Welt hochrechnet, kommen da einige Leute zusammen, die 1-2-3-viele Atombomben zünden würen, weil sie Konsequenzen entweder nicht kapieren oder ihnen eigener Schaden vollkommen egal ist.

Und das Problem bei Nuklearwaffen ist ja: Wenn 1-2 dieser Personen an der richtigen=falschen Stelle sitzen, reicht das aus.


----------



## 1821984 (11. Februar 2009)

genau das mein ich. Als USA letztes jahr in Polen die Raketenstation bauen wollte, war Russland wenig von begeistert und was machen die, stellen erstma ne Militärparade auf umzu zeigen wo die stehen. In der heutigen zeit kann man nur hoffen, dass nicht die falschen Leute an die macht kommen. Bei sowas denk ich mir immer, die beiden Präsidenten sollte man in einen raum einsperren und dann können die das mal wie männer austragen. Denn der arme Bürger kann nicht dafür, wenn ein hohes Tier durchdreht.


----------



## BigBubby (11. Februar 2009)

Man muß sich wirklich keine Angst machen, dass jemand an die Macht kommt und Atombomben wirft bzw jemanden so weit provoziert, dass der andere sie wirft.

Jeder der so groß ist, dass er ein Land regiert bzw kontrolle über Atomwaffen hat, gehört nicht zu den 3mil von ruyven die zu blöd zum leben sind.
Es ist dazu war anderes sein leben nicht auf die reihe zu kriegen und das leben aller Menschen auszulöschen. Gerade die 100k die selbstmord begehen, würden sowas nicht machen. Ich weiß nicht mit wievielen Selbstmordgefährdeten ihr schon zu tun hattet, aber ich kenne da so einige (ehrenamtlich könnte man sagen). 

Bevor die Welt durch Atomwaffen von Menschen gezündet zerstört wird, wird die Sonne explodieren. Darauf verwette ich meinen gesamten Besitz (sofern er dann noch vorhanden sein dürfte  )

@1821984
Das mit Polen/Russland war säbelrasseln mehr nicht. Die haben beide vorher gewußt, was der andere tut und beide wollten das gesicht nicht verlieren und trotzdem ist nichts passiert.
Militärparaden töten keine Menschen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Jeder der so groß ist, dass er ein Land regiert bzw kontrolle über Atomwaffen hat, gehört nicht zu den 3mil von ruyven die zu blöd zum leben sind.



Bei den Regenten mach ich mir da eher kleine Sorgen (Kim Jong kann ich nicht einschätzen), aber Militär ist schon im allgemeinen nicht dafür bekannt, ein Konzentrationszentrum für hochintelligente Moralapostel zu sein und wenn man sich anguckt, aus für Bevölkerungsgruppen z.B. die pakistanische Führung (deren Einstellung zu internationaler Politik und Regierungsbildung so schon wenig erfreulich ist) den Nachwuchs aussuchen kann, dann seh ich da schon ein gewisses Risiko. Und die wirtschaftliche Lage z.B. der russischen Militärs ist auch sehr bedenklich. (es muss ja niemand die erste Atombombe zünden, der darüber formal die Entscheidungsgewalt hat. Es reicht, wenn jemand weit unten in der Befehlskette Eigeninitiative ergreift oder wenn die Zustände den Eingriff dritter ermöglichen)
Zu guter letzt ist da noch der reine Zufallsfaktor/Unklarheit - ich empfehle "Crimson Tide":
Es ist keineswegs auszuschließen, dass die Kommunikation einer Person mit physischer Kontrolle über Atomwaffen zu ihren Vorgesetzten (mit Entscheidungsgewalt) unterbrochen wird...



> Bevor die Welt durch Atomwaffen von Menschen gezündet zerstört wird, wird die Sonne explodieren. Darauf verwette ich meinen gesamten Besitz



Es gibt Wetten, bei denen verliert man so oder so, wenn man sie annimmt.
Aber selbst wenn man einen deutlich kleineren Zeitraum -100-200 Jahre- nimmt, würde ich dir zustimmen: Die Waffen des dritten Weltkriegs sind bekanntermaßen unbekannt und Atombomben Technik aus dem letzten Jahrtausend.

Immerhin: Je wichtiger die Kontrolle der letzten Ressourcen als Kriegsgrund wird, desto geringer wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand Waffen mit länger anhaltender Wirkung einsetzt.



> Das mit Polen/Russland war säbelrasseln mehr nicht. Die haben beide vorher gewußt, was der andere tut und beide wollten das gesicht nicht verlieren und trotzdem ist nichts passiert.
> Militärparaden töten keine Menschen



Das nicht. Aber die Tatsache, dass ein Präsident größere internationale Zerwürfnisse in Kauf genommen hat, um *eigentlich gar nichts* zu erreichen, ist ein Hinweis darauf, wie schlau und wie diplomatisch Staatsführer sein können.


----------



## JOJO (11. Februar 2009)

Ich bin für einen Supercomputer, denn das Ergebnis welches er berechnet, wird folgendes sein:

*"Haltet Euch von Ländern fern, deren Bodenschätze ihr ausbeuten wollt, haltet Euch von Ländern fern, dessen Bewohner Ihr in Eurem Sinne umerziehen wollt, denn dann gibt es keine Terroristen mehr, keinen Bedarf an chemischen, biologioschen noch nuklearen Waffen!"*


----------



## b0s (15. Februar 2009)

Du vergisst dabei die entscheidende Komponente: Den Menschen 

Unterschätze niemals seine Machtgier und Dummheit.


----------

